# ovulation before basting...



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm due for my third scan on monday and probably having basting on wednesday, but I think I'm ov now as I have weird ov pains and cm so does this mean that I can have sex now. I'm confused about what to do as nurse said to bd before but maybe she doesn't realise I'm gonna ov before?

Please advise?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi pixielou  

I do get a lot of twinging and pains in my ovaries when the follies are growing and also a lot of cm for quite a few days before basting so hopefully it's the same for you   

She  xxx


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Pixie - I'm always convinced I've ovulated early on the basis of CM and pains but last cycle I converted to ivf and despite my being convinced I'd already lost them, there were 9 eggs in 9 follies.... so try and relax, the drugs are good and will hold you off ovulating too early.


----------

